

Real-time map of hack attacks around the world - sharmajai
http://map.ipviking.com/?_ga=1.106938115.1477390587.1388686673

======
wspeirs
This is scarier than looking at one of those sex offender maps and finding out
that you live around a lot of really creepy people :-\

